# 1998 Cannondale super V 500- front headshock replacement



## sugarbearchef (Aug 8, 2012)

I just bought this bike and I love it. It is in practically new condition, but I'd like the front head shock to be a lot stiffer. It bottoms out at times on the trail. This is surprising cause I'm only like 160 lbs., and not really catching too much air or riding that aggressively. I heard that there are different color springs you can switch out? red/ green/ blue?...... I heard they might be hard to find tho....any Cannondale experts out there that can help me? its a 1998 super V 500. 
-Thank you in advance -Mike


----------

